# Self employed visa



## llaughton (May 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find out specifics about proving your self-employed status for this visa. I have been self employed for JUST under two years and am considering a full time job for a year before I apply for this visa.

I'm trying to figure out what information / documentation I would have to provide to prove my self employed status? Would it be a bunch of invoices over the two years, a registry of an business number? Or something else..?

Thanks guys


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Apply – Self-employed


----------

